# Place your bets



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

*How messy will my first shot be?*​
Perfect18.33%Kitchen Towel541.67%Mop433.33%Garden216.67%


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

When I pick up the bottomless portafilta, just how much mess am I going to make with coffee spurting all over the kitchen?

1/ it will be perfect

2/ lots of kitchen towel

3/ get the mop ready

4/ move the gear to the garden


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

5/ hosepipe at the ready and hazmat suit on. ?


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

My first two were ok. I got cocky. The 3rd sprayed little jets in every direction, covering the machine, worktop, floor and my shirt.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Going by what's written under your username, 'Portafilter pro', I'll give you a vote for...1/ it will be perfect


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd have the kitchen towel ready in any event but if you get your grind right and a nice level tamp there is no reasons to think it will be anything other than perfect. As it happens, I still use the plastic tray inverted on my scales just in case. I occasionally don't sufficiently lock in the portafilter or if the grinds are too fine, then it can squirt a bit. As you know, though, a bottomless PF is a great way of getting feedback on your tamping technique - as well as it always looking great when you get that nice, central pour. Careful prep and positive self talk&#8230;that's the way.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

perhaps get an empty clear cordial \ fizzy pop bottle and cut it down to make a tube to fit over the chosen receptacle and the portafiler, then you can watch the pour safely with the knowledge that it cant make a mess


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> perhaps get an empty clear cordial \ fizzy pop bottle and cut it down to make a tube to fit over the chosen receptacle and the portafiler, then you can watch the pour safely with the knowledge that it cant make a mess


Is it likely to end up like a scene from a horror movie?!


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

Missy said:


> Is it likely to end up like a scene from a horror movie?!


if i make a mess in HER kitchen, then yes!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

GrahamS said:


> if i make a mess in HER kitchen, then yes!


Launch a takeover bid then... I'd gladly hand the kitchen over...


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I would say kitchen towel ready and mop stand by. Lol


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Get researching and brushing up on your distribution and tamp skills and all will be well


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

ready to go


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

GrahamS said:


> View attachment 20246
> ready to go


Awesome.

Is crystal meth a byproduct


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

it would be less addictive!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

GrahamS said:


> it would be less addictive!


Cheaper too.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

When is the great event occurring? Will you be filming it for posterity/our amusement.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Item in today's 'perfect daily grind' about reasons to use a naked - or bottomless PF:

http://www.perfectdailygrind.com/2016/03/espresso-machine-mods-4-reasons-use-naked-portafilter/?utm_source=Website+Subscribers&utm_campaign=deae6b0f6f-April_5_Newsletter4_5_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_e5c3eb4dc6-deae6b0f6f-153460069


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

oh yes, when the kitchen gets redecorated by spurting coffee, I want to make sure the phone takes the full force of it too. May as well buy a new phone as well as 50l of paint









it will happen this evening.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Awwwww. If people can YouTube footage of mentos in coke there must be a way For your phone to at least partial survive the deluge!


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

i guess i could cling film it, for the artistic soft focus look


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Add it to some sleazy music and it will be a whole different experience!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You could always rope someone else in to share in the "experience"

However for a true redecoration attempt recall @jeebsy posting a naked EK43 shot a while back (?) that decorated a nice wide area... (below in reverse)


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

Well I am pleased to announce it wasn't a total disaster. I think all off the coffee ended up in the cup. there were a few spurts, and extraction was a little quick at 19s

here is the vid


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Cool! Glad you survived... Was wondering if we ought to have had the coast guard on standby.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Good pour - a thing of beauty&#8230;and some had so little faith.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

knocked the grinder down 1, tapped the portafilter a bit more and no spurts at all


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

GrahamS said:


> knocked the grinder down 1, tapped the portafilter a bit more and no spurts at all


There you go&#8230; no mops, kitchen towel - just a beautiful pour.


----------

